# "flat" out fall fishin/ Galv. Bay



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Fall fishing is great if you get conditions for it. Rains this year have helped too. Got lucky and found a good bite for over a doz. 16"-20" fish around midday outgoing tide, 8 or 9 throwbacks @ 15". Soft plastic drew decent strikes once fish were dialed in for an hour and a half. Water is cold & clear early this year.This is when I will freeze a few for slim pickins which can come in winter fishing. Five for the infirm neighbors, 5 for me, instead of 5 which is usually max. if I keep any at all. 
Like to go back and throw strictly plugs now; corkies, mirrorlures & topwaters for catch/release. Fish are already footballs and... gettin bigger... 

green tides n' black dots...


----------

